# Baby Monkeys!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Clark texted me whilst I was at work late this afternoon saying he thought Tia, my female Common Marmoset, would be giving birth soon as she was spotting bits of blood when she urinated. Later, when we checked on Tia & Darwin, there were 2 tiny little bundles of fur clinging to Tia's side! How exciting! This is their second litter. I will try to get photos as soon as I can, but it isn't easy trying to get photos of critters that never stay still for more than 2 seconds! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

aww, wow looking forward to picture. Congrats.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww congrats! Cant wait for pics


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I keep checking this post, to see if you've uploaded pictures yet.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! Congratulations that is SO exciting!!!!!!!!!!! :jump:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwww!!!!!


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

nice one colin:notworthy:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

congrats colin get some pics up grandad :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awww congratulations! that is so exciting for you!!:flrt:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got some pic's and they will be posted later when Colin gets home from work!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrivals
Just wondering what is the proper name for baby monkeys? Puppies? Kittens? Fry?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Evie said:


> Congratulations on the new arrivals
> Just wondering what is the proper name for baby monkeys? Puppies? Kittens? Fry?


:lol2:FRY! THAT MADE ME LAUGH WILL BE GUTTED IF HE SAYS THATS WHAT THEY ARE CALLED THOUGH


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

I think they're just called infants aren't they?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

gecko_steve said:


> i think they're just called infants aren't they?


 
chumps


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

monklets?


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

my husband sooooooooooo wants one! has done for ages. this has just set him off even more.:roll: hes monkey mad! lol


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Evie said:


> Congratulations on the new arrivals
> Just wondering what is the proper name for baby monkeys? Puppies? Kittens? Fry?


Baby monkeys are called infants!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> Baby monkeys are called infants!


 Cheers Clark : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

CE1985F said:


> Baby monkeys are called infants!


clarky tell col to urry up an get them pics up :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sooooooooooooooooo is he back from work yet:whistling2:

Oh by the way congratulations on the new twins:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats i bet they are soo cute 
Im saving this theard to my favourites and im going to keep checking for piccys .... =D

Congrats again !!


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are the pictures as promised! Enjoy.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool would love a monkey hehe, love them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

CE1985F said:


> Here are the pictures as promised! Enjoy.


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwww eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :flrt::flrt::flrt:

how cute are they :flrt::flrt:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

congrats colin, clark and parents they are so cute :2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats to all four of you (colin, clark, mummy & daddy monkey's) 

I was right they are very very cute :flrt: 

well done again !!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwww :flrt:


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute, their sooo tiny


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! 

The furry family are all doing great. Darwin is doing the daddy Marmoset job & carrying the twins around most of the time. Tia is very attentive to the babies & is very gentle.


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

Congratulations!!!!:no1::no1:

The new arrivals are gorgeous - as are mum and dad marmoset!!!:flrt::flrt:

Heather.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

They are too cute. Congratulations to you both (and mum and dad). Hope they thrive!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers BlazingTort!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

You are both soooooooooo lucky, they're absolutely adorable :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Jo


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

HAUEBFRIUEBNIFRUBENPITRBHRIUIGRBWIBUHFVEBKRAGF!!! 

COLINGGGGGG! HAHA I dont know why i added a G but they are megaly cuteeee! remind me where you live again? so i can com steal them!!:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations Colin & Clarke on the 2 new arrivals :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> HAUEBFRIUEBNIFRUBENPITRBHRIUIGRBWIBUHFVEBKRAGF!!!
> 
> COLINGGGGGG! HAHA I dont know why i added a G but they are megaly cuteeee! remind me where you live again? so i can com steal them!!:2thumb:


Joe, remember Lolly the guard Chi is on patrol, so be warned if you are planning to steal my monk-monks! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Congratulations Colin & Clarke on the 2 new arrivals :no1:


Thanks Ken, we are chuffed! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Joe, remember Lolly the guard Chi is on patrol, so be warned if you are planning to steal my monk-monks! hehe


 
LOL that made me chuckle cos lolly is probs not even as big as one of joes shoes :2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL that made me chuckle cos lolly is probs not even as big as one of joes shoes :2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 Joe might have tiny feet! hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Joe might have tiny feet! hehe


 
nopes trust me he wouldnt be able to balance on tiny feets lol he is tall :lol2:


well compared to me he is LOL im only an ickle un :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They are amazing.Many congrats to you all x:flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

thats brill hun congrats, have u though of any names for the babies yet?

hows lolly comin on with her trainin, is she enjoyin it?

did u call that lady?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Mrs DD,
I don't name the babies cos they will be sold when they are ready. 
Lolly's show career is on hold temporarily as something big has come up & I am not sure whether I will have time to take her to shows & stuff. More will be revealed at a later date! hehe :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Mrs DD,
> I don't name the babies cos they will be sold when they are ready.
> Lolly's show career is on hold temporarily as something big has come up & I am not sure whether I will have time to take her to shows & stuff. More will be revealed at a later date! hehe :whistling2:


 
lol u will have to get her, her own personal trainer n nanny to go to shows with lol

oh sounds interesting, hope its all good tho :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> lol u will have to get her, her own personal trainer n nanny to go to shows with lol
> 
> oh sounds interesting, hope its all good tho :2thumb:


Hey hun, yes it is good! hehe


----------

